

A New Editor by Slides News - rinesh
http://slides.com/news/new-editor#/

======
hakim
I'm the JS developer/designer who built this. Happy to answer questions if you
have any.

~~~
freedom123
Can you share a slide within a blog post without using an iFrame

~~~
hakim
Nope, presentations can only be embedded as iframes.

------
loceng
Hi Hakim. I've enjoyed using Slides for awhile now as a paid subscriber. I'll
play around with new version this weekend. At first glance I think it will be
easier to use the drag-and-drop method for placing text. Also will take this
moment to thank you for your contributions - have been using your Ladda
buttons in my projects. Hope Slides is going well for you and continues.

------
samdroid
I was surprised to see this today as I want to use slides!

I am actually a fan of the simple, anti-powerpoint editor - that is why I use
slides.

I hope you keep the old edited as an option so there is still the easy way to
make WOW slides!

~~~
hakim
The old editor will be around for a long time since old presentations can't be
opened in the new editor. To create new decks with the old editor, append
?version=1 to the URL: /username/new?version=1

------
rolandw
Fabulous, seriously clever - just needs a markdown to slide converter as
somewhere to start. I like to outline my presentations first and md is a great
way to do it. Finessing a presentation with something like this would be
ideal.

------
robinhoodexe
Interesting, I'll check it out, although I'll probably end up sticking with
LaTeX's Beamer class anyway.

